# was spricht gegen die samsung ssd 830 ?



## constantinosand (14. Juli 2012)

diese ssd ist nach der pcgh wohl eine der besten

ich habe ein ziemlich günstiges angebot gefunden und kann mich nun gar nicht mehr zurückhalten zuzugreifen

deswegen frage ich mich nur noch, was koennte schlimmstenfalls gegen die samsung ssd 830 sprechen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juli 2012)

Die Samsung 830 ist eine der besten SSD's zur Zeit.

Du machst mit ihr überhaupt nichts falsch. Kauf sie wenn du ein gutes Angebot bekommst und du sie möchtest.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juli 2012)

Ich kann über nichts klagen. Würde aber bei den aktuellen Preisen gleich zur 256er Variante greifen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Juli 2012)

Es spricht gar nichts gegen sie


----------



## Gothic1806 (14. Juli 2012)

Hab meine seit Januar und läuft wie ne 1 bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Markus


----------



## rAveN_13 (14. Juli 2012)

Wo gibt es die denn günstig? Wenn du nicht öffentlich schreiben willst, sende mir bitte eine private Nachricht. Danke.


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2012)

Hab selber eine Crucial M4 aber die nächste wird eine Samsung 830!
Die ist bei den Schreibraten noch mal gut 100 Mb/s schneller(bei dem 128 Gb Modell)!


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Juli 2012)

Das einzige ist wohl das sie nur 7mm hat. Laptops aber fast immer einen 9mm Schacht haben.
Man muss bei den meisten Notebooks also zur Notebook-Upgrade Version greifen damit man den 2mm Plastikrahmen dazu hat.
Die ist ja dann leider deutlich teurer als die einzelne SSD.
Oder man bastelt sich selber was. Als Einzelteil wie zB einen Einbaurahmen 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll für Desktops hab ich das noch nicht gesehen.
Hab darum bei meinem Kumpel im Laptop auch ne M4 eingebaut.

Sonst bin ich mit meiner 830-128 sehr zufrieden. Läuft aber erst knapp 1 Monat, und wird das hoffentlich die nächsten 3 Jahre auch noch tun.
Hatte mir zwar anfangs noch etwas mehr Performancegewinn erwartet, aber ich hatte davor mein System auch schon auf nen Raid0.


----------



## constantinosand (15. Juli 2012)

bei mindfactory gibts die 128 gb version grad für 94,25 euro


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2012)

Top SSD.Habe 2 davon und bin sehr zu frieden


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> bei mindfactory gibts die 128 gb version grad für 94,25 euro


 
Zuschlagen. Eine SSD ist das beste Upgrade, was man seinem PC antun kann.


----------



## schlenzie (15. Juli 2012)

Dann hätte ich mal eine frage an die Nutzer der 830.

Wie verhält sich die SSD beim Firmware Update. Bleiben die Daten einer C Partition erhalten, oder muss Windows neu aufgesetzt werden. Ich weiss das es bei meiner Crucial m4 ohne Probleme geht.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

- nur 3 Jahre Garantie (statt möglichen 5: Intel SSD 520, OCZ Vertex 4)
- vermeintlich geringere Lebensdauer im Vergleich zu Sandforce-SSDs, da keine transparente Datenkomprimierung
- keine SSD-interne AES-Verschlüsselung wie bei ner Sandforce
- ziemlich hoher Stromverbrauch (nur für Mobile Geräte relevant)

Wenn dir das nix ausmacht, kannst se ruhig kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich mal eine frage an die Nutzer der 830.
> 
> Wie verhält sich die SSD beim Firmware Update. Bleiben die Daten einer C Partition erhalten, oder muss Windows neu aufgesetzt werden. Ich weiss das es bei meiner Crucial m4 ohne Probleme geht.


 
Da man das Firmware Update über den Samsung Magician machen kann sollte das im Windows kein Problem darstellen.

@ile: Tja ich bin von einer Sandforce mit Controller 1200 auf ne Samsung 830 und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zur Sandforce hat die Samsung nach mehreren Monaten immernoch die gleiche Leistung wie am ersten Tag.
Aber nun gut, das waren die alten Controller. Nen schlechten Ruf hat Sandforce bei mir dennoch weg und wird in nächster Zeit von mir auch keine Empfehlung mehr bekommen. Der Samsung Controller oder die Marvell Controller sind mir da die wesentlich besseren Alternativen.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Da man das Firmware Update über den Samsung Magician machen kann sollte das im Windows kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> @ile: Tja ich bin von einer Sandforce mit Controller 1200 auf ne Samsung 830 und bin sehr zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zur Sandforce hat die Samsung nach mehreren Monaten immernoch die gleiche Leistung wie am ersten Tag.
> Aber nun gut, das waren die alten Controller. Nen schlechten Ruf hat Sandforce bei mir dennoch weg und wird in nächster Zeit von mir auch keine Empfehlung mehr bekommen. Der Samsung Controller oder die Marvell Controller sind mir da die wesentlich besseren Alternativen.



Nun, du machst den Fehler, alle Sandforce-SSDs über einen Kamm zu scheren. Wenn wir uns ne Intel 520 oder 330 ansehen, würdest du mir hoffentlich recht geben, dass diese bisher überhaupt nicht negativ aufgefallen sind. Und oben genannte Features bieten. Nur weil OCZ etc. z. T. zu geldgeil waren, wodurch ein etwas schlechter Ruf aufkam, kann es doch nicht die Lösung sein, die weitere Entwicklung zu ignorieren und per se alle Sandforceprodukte für schlechter als die SSD 830 zu erklären. Das finde ich nicht sehr seriös.

Mit Sicherheit haben auch die Sandforces Nachteile, die der TE aber nicht wissen wollte, topic war: Schwachstellen der Samsung und genau darauf habe ich mich reduziert.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Die alten Sandforce Controller, also 1xxx und Sata II, waren meiner Meinung nach durch die Bank nicht die Besten. Bei mir hat es sich auch nicht um eine OCZ gehandelt, nach den ganzen Patzern von denen(25nm Probleme, gefälschte Bewertungen bei geizhals, etc) würde ich bei dennen sowieso nichts kaufen. Wie sich die neuen schlagen, also die Sandforce 2xxxer, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aufgrund der in meinen Augen besseren Alternativen durch Samsung und Marvell wird es aber auch nicht dazu kommen das ich eine Sandforce empfehle.


Aber einen Punkt würde ich gern von dir genauer erklärt bekommen:

 - vermeintlich geringere Lebensdauer im Vergleich zu Sandforce-SSDs, da keine transparente Datenkomprimierung


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einen Punkt würde ich gern von dir genauer erklärt bekommen:
> 
> - vermeintlich geringere Lebensdauer im Vergleich zu Sandforce-SSDs, da keine transparente Datenkomprimierung



Der Sandforce-Controller speichert Daten folgendermaßen ab: Bevor die Daten geschrieben werden, werden sie durch den Controller komprimiert, so dass effektiv geringere Datenmengen geschrieben werden (daher auch die Performanceabhängigkeit von der Komprimierbarkeit der Daten: je besser komprimierbar, desto kleiner ist die eigentlich zu schreibende Datenmenge, so dass das dann natürlich schneller geht).

Folge: Du schreibst effektiv weniger Daten, ergo werden weniger Flashzellen benötigt im Vergleich zu einem Schreibvorgang auf einer Samsung, auf der keine Komprimierung statt findet. Somit erreichst du die maximal mögliche Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen auf einer Sandforce natürlich wesentlich später, so dass eine Sandforce eine höhere Lebensdauer hat (sofern keine anderen Bauteile vorher das Zeitliche segnen, kann ja auch passieren (deswegen der Zusatz "vermeintlich")).


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Also bei aller Liebe würde ich davon ausgehen das beide Modelle im Alltag so lange Lebenzeiten haben das ich bis dahin eh schon ne neue hab. Ich rede dabei von 10 Jahren für ne SSD in etwa.

Trotzdem interessante Sidenote, aber für den Alltag wohl eher belanglos.


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei aller Liebe würde ich davon ausgehen das beide Modelle im Alltag so lange Lebenzeiten haben das ich bis dahin eh schon ne neue hab. Ich rede dabei von 10 Jahren für ne SSD in etwa.
> 
> Trotzdem interessante Sidenote, aber für den Alltag wohl eher belanglos.



Ja, das ist halt die Frage: Wie lange halten SSDs? Keiner weiß es genau, für Normalnutzer dürfte das mit den 10 Jahren hinhauen. Wenn man aber wirklich regelmäßig große Datenmengen schreibt, dürfte das schon relevant sein. Betrifft aber vermutlich nur wenige.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Jeder der sich etwas über SSDs informiert, was man tun sollte wenn man vorhat sich eine zu holen, sollt eh wissen das es nicht das Beste ist wenn man ständig riesige Datenmengen schreibt. Lässt sich das aber nicht vermeiden kann man ja nochmal über ne Sandforce nachdenken - sofern das wirklich nen Vorteil sein sollte. Denn wie gesagt: Keiner weiß wie lang die genau Leben


----------



## thom_cat (15. Juli 2012)

ile schrieb:


> - ziemlich hoher Stromverbrauch (nur für Mobile Geräte relevant)
> 
> Wenn dir das nix ausmacht, kannst se ruhig kaufen.



der stromverbrauch ist allerdings nur bei vollem sequentiellen schreiben etwas höher, das fällt im alltag doch kaum ins gewicht!




ile schrieb:


> - vermeintlich geringere Lebensdauer im Vergleich zu Sandforce-SSDs, da keine transparente Datenkomprimierung





ile schrieb:


> Der Sandforce-Controller speichert Daten folgendermaßen ab: Bevor die Daten geschrieben werden, werden sie durch den Controller komprimiert, so dass effektiv geringere Datenmengen geschrieben werden (daher auch die Performanceabhängigkeit von der Komprimierbarkeit der Daten: je besser komprimierbar, desto kleiner ist die eigentlich zu schreibende Datenmenge, so dass das dann natürlich schneller geht).
> 
> Folge: Du schreibst effektiv weniger Daten, ergo werden weniger Flashzellen benötigt im Vergleich zu einem Schreibvorgang auf einer Samsung, auf der keine Komprimierung statt findet. Somit erreichst du die maximal mögliche Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen auf einer Sandforce natürlich wesentlich später, so dass eine Sandforce eine höhere Lebensdauer hat (sofern keine anderen Bauteile vorher das Zeitliche segnen, kann ja auch passieren (deswegen der Zusatz "vermeintlich")).


 
grau ist da leider jede theorie.

beim dauerbelastungstests auf extrmesystems schneiden die sandforce ssds trotz dieser technik nicht besser ab als alle anderen ssds. im gegenteil, gerade die hier erwähnte samsung 830 liegt weit vorne was die haltbarkeit in dem bereich angeht.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Kannst du uns dafür auch  Gründe nennen? Mich interessiert nämlich schon wie sehr ich mit dem Schreiben bei meiner Samsung aufpassen muss


----------



## thom_cat (15. Juli 2012)

da musst du gar nicht aufpassen


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Bei mir sammeln sich nämlich aus Faulheit immer mal größere Mengen an Daten auf dem Desktop an und ich bekomm da immer nen schlechtes Gewissen. Danke das sich dieses nun verabschiedet


----------



## thom_cat (15. Juli 2012)

du hast es ja auch schon selbst festgestellt, der standard nutzer wird eine normale consumer ssd sicher nicht kaputt geschrieben bekommen.


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Samsung nun seit einer Woche in Betrieb und hatte vorher eine OCZ Vertex 2 und kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen. Samsung hat wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet und die SSD hält auch, was sie verspricht (was man von einigen Sandforce SSDs nicht sagen kann).


----------



## ile (15. Juli 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> der stromverbrauch ist allerdings nur bei vollem sequentiellen schreiben etwas höher, das fällt im alltag doch kaum ins gewicht!
> 
> grau ist da leider jede theorie.
> 
> beim dauerbelastungstests auf extrmesystems schneiden die sandforce ssds trotz dieser technik nicht besser ab als alle anderen ssds. im gegenteil, gerade die hier erwähnte samsung 830 liegt weit vorne was die haltbarkeit in dem bereich angeht.



Kannst du mir da n paar Links angeben, bitte? Interessiert mich.  



			
				Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> was man von einigen Sandforce SSDs nicht sagen kann.



... was aber nicht am Sandforcecontroller an sich liegt, sondern an billigem Flashspeicher oder mies programmierter bzw. ungenügend getesteter Firmware. Alle schießen dann immer auf Sandforce, warum eigentlich? Was können die dafür, wenn OCZ oder wer auch immer so patzt?


----------



## thom_cat (15. Juli 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> (was man von einigen Sandforce SSDs nicht sagen kann).



das machen die meisten sandforce basierten ssds genauso... es gibt bekannte ausnahmen, aber die verbocken auch andere controller 




ile schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da n paar Links angeben, bitte? Interessiert mich.


 
na klar, bitte sehr: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm


----------



## Pimplegionär (15. Juli 2012)

Super SSD , hab meine seit Dez.2011 und ich hab noch nie einen einzigen Aussetzer oder irgendwas anderes gehabt , Klasse Teil , hab damals noch 186 Euro hingelegt , wenn ich die Preise heute seh , bereue ich aber garnichts


----------



## constantinosand (15. Juli 2012)

wenn ich mal ein kurzes resumee ziehen darf, die samsung ssd 830 ist eine sehr gute ssd und man sollte bei ssd's generell darauf aufpassen, ob sie noch funktionstüchtig sind, damit sie einem nicht plötzlich absterben. back up's sollte man sowieso immer machen, egal ob ssd oder hdd, zb auf dvd (welch' schöner reim.)


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Bei der Samsung handelt es sich um ein gutes Produkt, ja. 
Bei mir läuft sie seit über 4000 Stunden, auch seit Dezember 2010 ohne Probleme.


----------



## thom_cat (16. Juli 2012)

seit 2010? sicher??


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2012)

Schreibfehler GoldenMic 
Sollte bestimmt 12/2011 gemeint sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Genau so war es gemeint. Sorry


----------



## thom_cat (16. Juli 2012)

ich dachte schon du hättest ein vorab modell bekommen


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Dann hätte ich mir den Sandforce Versuch sparen können


----------



## thom_cat (16. Juli 2012)

da hast du wohl zum falschen produkt gegriffen... meine beiden sandforce sind problemfrei


----------



## KingofBongo (16. Juli 2012)

Meine neue Samsung 830 128 GB ist gleich defekt geliefert worden (Netzteil geht aus sobald man Sie ansteckt), die frage ist nun gleich auf ne Intel 520 wechseln oder der Samsung einen 2. Versuch einräumen


----------



## constantinosand (17. Juli 2012)

denkt ihr der preis sinkt in naher zukunft weiter?

wie es auch schon in der pcgh 8/2012 heißt

Preiswecker für Samsung 830 Series 128GB


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2012)

Ich denke nicht das der Preis so stark sinkt, dass sich das Warten lohnen würde.


----------



## cardisch (19. Juli 2012)

Tach,

ich hatte meine 256er zum spuckepreis 179 inkl. Versand (Desktop-Kit, nicht die nackte Variante) bekommen.
Ehrlich gesagt:
Den Aufpreis für das Desktopkit kann man fast sparen, wenn du für 5 € einen passenden Einbaurahemn kaufst und du schon ein Backupprogramm hast.
Alledings kostet die nackte Variante trotzdem fast 200€ (ohne Versand).
Aber ansonsten bin ich superzufrieden, trotz SATA2-Port (altes MSI 975 Mainboard mit Core2Quad).
Ist definitiv ein Performanceschub feststellbar gewesen.
Wenn du dann noch die Magicansoftware installiert und die div. Tipps zum einrichten von SSD beherzigt, dann wird man bestimmt glücklich mit der werden.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## eagle*23* (21. Juli 2012)

Hab auch seid 2 Wochen meine erste SSD und ist die 830er von Samsung .... Zugriffszeiten sind halt schon enorm im gegensatz zu ner HDD


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber bei SSDs generell so.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. Juli 2012)

Sry das ich hier so reinplatze aber loht es sich ein Upgrade von der Samsung 830 zur Kingston SNV425S ? (128GB)


----------



## ich111 (24. Juli 2012)

Nö, du wirst keinen Unteschied spüren, außerdem gehört die Samsung immer noch zu den schnellsten SSDs


----------



## constantinosand (24. Juli 2012)

was meints ihr zur 64 gb version ?

für windows 7 und ca fünf spiele würd die reichen
vorausgesetzt man is kein klaustrophob


----------



## fotoman (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du das Pagefile abschaltest oder auf eine andere Partition verlegst, Hybernating genauso wie die Systemwiederherstellung deaktivierst und nur kleine Spiele hast, dann mag sich der ganze Aufwand für mickrige 40 Euro vieleicht lohnen.

Anhand deines vorhandenen Rechners kannst Du das ja abschätzen. Meine Systempartition ist zwar auch nur 60 GB groß, grössere Programme und Daten liegen aber auf der 2. Partition der SSD.


----------



## thom_cat (25. Juli 2012)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Sry das ich hier so reinplatze aber loht es sich ein Upgrade von der Samsung 830 zur Kingston SNV425S ? (128GB)


 
macht für mich gar keinen sinn.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich Depp, ich meine ob es sie Lohnen würde meine Kingston SNV425S gegen ein Samsung 830 zu Tauschen


----------



## thom_cat (25. Juli 2012)

das schon eher, wobei wenn die kingston problemfrei läuft, wird es auch schon fragwürdiger.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juli 2012)

Ihn der Praxis wirst du einfach keinen Unterschied spüren. Bei Kopiervorgängen innerhalb der SSD würdest du wahrscheinlich was spüren, aber wer lagert auf seiner SSD schon Daten

Wenn die SSD läuft und keine Probleme verursacht hat würde ich sie behalten.


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

wo gibts ne gute überischt bzw auflistung, wie man eine ssd speziell behandeln muss (im gegensatz zu einer hdd)?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
Das ist eh im Speichermedien Thread angepinnt

Das Samsung Tool macht aber eh fast alles


----------



## fotoman (26. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> aber wer lagert auf seiner SSD schon Daten


Nur um Windows jeden Tag ein paar Sekunden schneller starten zu können brauche ich keine SSD. Videoschnitt/-Konvertierung, Bildbearbeitung oder schon nur ein paar intensiv genutzte VMWare-Images machen für mich auf der SSD schon mehr Sinn. Bei solchen Anwendungen ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner alten Corsair Performance Series P64 und der neuen Crucial M4 256 sehr deutlich spürbar. Fast so deutlich wie damals beim Wechsel von HDD auf die Corsair. Beim einfachen Windows-/Programmstart merkt man den Unterschied zwischen den SSDs dagegen nicht.

Den Mehrpreis Crucial zu Samsung 830 habe ich für den Desktop nicht eingesehen, ich hätte vor ein paar Monaten doch gleich zwei 830er bei Amazon kaufen sollen.


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

welches tool, wo?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Das Tool sollte bei der Samsung 830 mitgeliefert werden oder bei Samsung zu downloaden sein: Magican heißt die glaub ich: Support für MZ-7PC512D

Die ist natürlich höchstwahrscheinlich auf Samsung SSDs beschränkt


----------



## thom_cat (26. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> wo gibts ne gute überischt bzw auflistung, wie man eine ssd speziell behandeln muss (im gegensatz zu einer hdd)?


 
da muss man gar nicht viel machen... vor der installation den board controller auf ahci stellen, win installieren und das war es auch schon.


----------



## batmaan (26. Juli 2012)

"ADATA SP900 256GB SSD 2,5Z SATA III The unbeatable upgrade SSD"

sagt euch die was? Wie ist die? Gestern konnte man die ja ganz günstig erwerben


----------



## thom_cat (26. Juli 2012)

handelsübliche ssd mit sandforce controller mit allen vor- und nachteilen.


----------



## batmaan (26. Juli 2012)

und im Vergleich zur Samsung ? wie schlägt die sich da real gesehen ?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

In der Praxisleistung dürfte die drunter sein, Sandforce ist halt stark von der Komprimierbarkeit der Daten abhängig. Einen Unterschied wirst du aber nicht spüren

Edit: Die hat noch assyncrones Nand, was wiederum zu geringerer Praxisleistung führt


----------



## batmaan (26. Juli 2012)

assyncronen Nand? Was ist das denn ?


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Der FLASH (also dauerhafte Speicher). NAND ist die FLASH Art, die in SSDs, USB Sticks etc eingesetzt wird. Nand steht für not and, was die logische Verschaltung beschreibt.
Es gibt syncrones und asyncrones Nand und syncones bietet halt stabilere Leistung.


----------



## MG42 (27. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage, welche Schrauben sind im Lieferumfang enthalten??? Habe kein Bock das Gewinde (Befestigung am Dasktop Halterahmen) mit der falschen Schraube (würde eine Standard HDD Schraube wählen) zu verpfuschen.

Edit: werde sie einfach mit Klebeband (welches gewöhnlich zum Isolieren beim Streichen verwendet wird) ins Gehäuse kleben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Juli 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Eine Frage, welche Schrauben sind im Lieferumfang enthalten??? Habe kein Bock das Gewinde (Befestigung am Dasktop Halterahmen) mit der falschen Schraube (würde eine Standard HDD Schraube wählen) zu verpfuschen.


 
Glaub die "Upgrade Kits" sind beim Zubehör etwas spendabler. Siehe auch :



Softy schrieb:


> Das Zubehör ist bei den "Upgrade Kits"  umfangreicher, z.B. ein Einbaurahmen oder ein SATA Datenkabel oder  so.



Evtl. sind da ja auch Schrauben dabei !?!? Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand bescheid. Ich hab noch keine SSD, schau aber die ganze Zeit auf die Preise. 
Die 830er 256GB ist heute glaub ich zum ersten Mal unter 190€.  

Ich glaube aber eher nicht, dass ich für ein Upgrade Kit gleich 30€ mehr zahlen würde ...  N paar Schrauben hab ich hier noch rumfliegen und ein Einbaurahmen war bei meinem Case eh schon dabei .... also .... günstiges Angebot, ich komme ! 


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo ..... gerade die 830er bestellt. 256GB. 

Bin jetzt auch mit dabei 

Endlich SSD .... Juhuuuuuuu


Öhm .... neues System aufspielen ....  

Argh .... ich hoffe ich krieg das ordentlich hin , meine ganzen Steam Sachen auch darauf umziehen zu lassen  

Naja .... im Notfall frag´ ich Euch


----------



## constantinosand (28. Juli 2012)

ich warte auch bis die preise weiter sinken, dann bekomm ich für mein geld mehr gb. vor allem wenn man sich die preise von vor einem jahr anschaut ist dies ein indiez dafür, dass die preise grad stark sinken (werden)


----------



## ile (28. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte auch bis die preise weiter sinken, dann bekomm ich für mein geld mehr gb. vor allem wenn man sich die preise von vor einem jahr anschaut ist dies ein indiez dafür, dass die preise grad stark sinken (werden)



Nö, jetzt wird es erstmal ne Zeit lang recht stabil bleiben. Samsung etc. wollen die Produktion runterfahren zur Stabilisierung. Außerdem war der große Rutsch gerade. Der nächste dürfte noch etwas weiter weg sein, ist aber natürlich bloß my own thought.


----------



## constantinosand (28. Juli 2012)

stabilisierung?


----------



## ich111 (28. Juli 2012)

Preisstabilisierung. Vorher haben alle SSD Hersteller die Preise gedrückt um Neueinsteiger vom Markt zu drängen. Da gabs mal einen Artikel, evtl findest du denn ja dadurch:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2012)

Warum kosten diese 830er alle unterschiedlich viel  
SATA 2.5 Zoll SSDs -> Solid State Drives (SSD) -> Hardware - Hardware,


----------



## ich111 (28. Juli 2012)

Weil das einmal die fast blanke SSD, einmal das Desktop Ugrade Kit und einmal das Notebook Upgrade Kit ist


----------



## ile (28. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das einmal die fast blanke SSD, einmal das Desktop Ugrade Kit und einmal das Notebook Upgrade Kit ist



Ist aber schon noch in ner normalen Verpackung bei der normalen, oder?
Also: nicht bulk


----------



## constantinosand (28. Juli 2012)

das habe ich auch vermutet (kit), doch ich war mir nich sicher
die schreiben das auch nich dazu


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

die preise..

64GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

*ENDLICH* eine günstige *samsung ssd 830* 64 gb bestellt

meine hdd festplatte hört sich an wie wenn eine heizung permament durchströmt wird und
dazu kommt noch seit einiger zeit ein ständiges leises doch relativ deutlich wahrnehmbares pfeifen der fesrplatte
sowie eine ultra langsame arbeitsgeschwindigkeit unter windows die auf dauer keinen spaß macht

ich weiss, 64 gb sind nich die welt, doch fürs betriebssystem, einem digitalen fotoalbum und einem halben dutzend spiele reichts genau

habts ihr tips wie man gut *gigabytes auf einer ssd sparen* kann?


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

habs schon gefunden


http://www.noobtech.at/1484/platz-sparen-auf-einer-ssd/

http://www.com-magazin.de/tipps/uebersicht/tipp-id/auslagerungsdatei-deaktivieren.html#atipp-2416

und unter opera zb die speicherung der history deaktivieren und eins weiter die cookies nach dem schließen von opera löschen lassen (erfordet einbißchen geschicklichkeit)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> ... doch fürs betriebssystem, einem digitalen *fotoalbum* und einem halben dutzend spiele reichts genau
> 
> habts ihr tips wie man gut *gigabytes auf einer ssd sparen* kann?



Die Fotos würde ich aber nicht auf die SSD packen. Gerade wenn Du die  64GB Variante genommen hast, würde ich reine Datensachen , wie z.B.  Fotos , Videos, Musikdateien ( MP3s usw. ) , irgendwelche  Datensicherungen usw. alle wo anders parken, wenn nicht auf der internen  HDD , dann auf eine externe. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich uns einen guten Umzug auf die SSD  Bin mal gespannt, wann meine kommt. Vielleicht Dienstag/Mittwoch rum ...


----------



## ile (29. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH eine günstige samsung ssd 830 64 gb bestellt
> 
> meine hdd festplatte hört sich an wie wenn eine heizung permament durchströmt wird und
> dazu kommt noch seit einiger zeit ein ständiges leises doch relativ deutlich wahrnehmbares pfeifen der fesrplatte
> ...



Die, die KEIN Upgrade Kit ist, oder? Wie war die nun verpackt?


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

ich weiss es nich, hab sie noch nich bekommen
aber ich werd die ssd dann einfach in meinen sharkoon vibe fixer schieben


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab mir sicher kein Upgrade-Kit gekauft. In irgend ner Plastiktüte reicht mir das. Muss ja nicht gerade Aldi, oder Lidl drauf stehen, aber ne Butterbrottüte würd mir reichen 

Ne, ehrlich ... die Kabel hab ich hier rumfliegen. Schrauben hab ich auch. Einen passenden Schacht ( im Gehäuse ) ebenfalls. Was braucht man mehr ? 

Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)

Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256D)

Guck´ Dir mal den Preisunterschied an !


----------



## ile (29. Juli 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir sicher kein Upgrade-Kit gekauft. In irgend ner Plastiktüte reicht mir das. Muss ja nicht gerade Aldi, oder Lidl drauf stehen, aber ne Butterbrottüte würd mir reichen
> 
> Ne, ehrlich ... die Kabel hab ich hier rumfliegen. Schrauben hab ich auch. Einen passenden Schacht ( im Gehäuse ) ebenfalls. Was braucht man mehr ?
> 
> ...



Ich möchte bloß wissen, ob sie versiegelt verpackt ist, so dass man sicher weiß, dass ich Neuware bekommen habe, oder ob die bloß in so nem offenen bulk-Karton geliefert wird.


----------



## Lg3 (29. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> *ENDLICH* eine günstige *samsung ssd 830* 64 gb bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hä was das mit den "halben dutzend spiele reichts genau" Ernstgemeint? Für 1 spiel vielleicht, naja kommt drauf an was du spielst, wenn du spiele wie Tetris spielst, ist ja was anderes als wenn du BF3 spielst^^

Und gigabytes sparen, Du kannst die auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren z.b , (war bei m ir 12 gb groß oder so.) Ruhezustand deaktivieren sind auch wieder um die 3 gb..

Ich habs  mir mit den Upgrade kit gekauft, waren 30 euro mehr, ist ja nichts.. 30 euro hat jeder einfach so in der Tasche. Hab mir das Upgrade kit nur wegen dieser Magican software gekauft, (alles andere hab ich hier) Aber die software soll ja so gute einstellungen machen und den Pc optimieren für ssds.


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

ich vermute stark, dass es die magician software für samsung ssd's auch kostenlos gibt, siehe

Samsung SSD Magician Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## thom_cat (29. Juli 2012)

> Aber die software soll ja so gute einstellungen machen und den Pc optimieren für ssds.



ist das wirklich so?
bis jetzt läuft mein system ohne diese teilweise fragwürdigen optimierungen hervorragend.


----------



## Lg3 (29. Juli 2012)

Constantinosand, haha dann hab ich das Geld wohl zum Fenster rausgeworfen ..^^

@ thom_cat , diese Standardeinstellungen halt die Windows aber auch eig schon selbst ausführt, Defragmentierung deaktivieren, dateiindizierung deaktivieren ( und so ein zeug halt auf was man achten muss wenn man ne ssd benutzt)!


----------



## thom_cat (29. Juli 2012)

das sind alles dinge die man machen kann, aber bis auf die deaktivierung der defragmentierung ist da nichts von zwingend ein- oder auszustellen.


----------



## ile (29. Juli 2012)

Wie war sie denn nun verpackt?


----------



## constantinosand (29. Juli 2012)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Constantinosand, haha dann hab ich das Geld wohl zum Fenster rausgeworfen ..^^



aber du hast die dvd .)
interessant dass samsung ihre kostenlose software auch verkauft


----------



## hbf878 (29. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> interessant dass samsung ihre kostenlose software auch verkauft


wo verkauft samsung seine magician software? den aufpreis der upgrade-version bezahlt man doch (abgesehen von kabeln, einbaurahmen etc) für die norton ghost-lizenz. die magician-software auf cd ist doch eher eine kostenlose dreingabe

hbf


----------



## Sand0r (29. Juli 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war sie denn nun verpackt?



Ich hab mir jetzt auch mit meinem neuen Gehäuse eine 830er, aber mit 256 gb und ebenfalls als retail (ohne upgrade kit) bestellt. Die müsste dann Dienstag da sein. Sag dir dann bescheid wie sie verpackt war.


----------



## ile (29. Juli 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir jetzt auch mit meinem neuen Gehäuse eine 830er, aber mit 256 gb und ebenfalls als retail (ohne upgrade kit) bestellt. Die müsste dann Dienstag da sein. Sag dir dann bescheid wie sie verpackt war.



Das wäre super. Sofern die Intel 520 nicht noch günstiger wird, leg ich mir die 256er 830 nämlich auch zu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch mit meinem neuen Gehäuse eine 830er, aber mit 256 gb und ebenfalls als retail (ohne upgrade kit) bestellt. Die müsste dann Dienstag da sein. Sag dir dann bescheid wie sie verpackt war.



Poste das dann bitte hier. Ich bin auch am überlegen, mir die 256er zu holen . Dann kann meine Vertex2 ins Notebook wandern.


----------



## Sand0r (29. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Poste das dann bitte hier. Ich bin auch am überlegen, mir die 256er zu holen . Dann kann meine Vertex2 ins Notebook wandern.



Kann ich machen. Naja bei 200 Euro kann man da schon zuschlagen.


----------



## Lg3 (29. Juli 2012)

hbf878 schrieb:


> wo verkauft samsung seine magician software? den aufpreis der upgrade-version bezahlt man doch (abgesehen von kabeln, einbaurahmen etc) für die norton ghost-lizenz. die magician-software auf cd ist doch eher eine kostenlose dreingabe
> 
> hbf


 
Da frag ich mich echt was es mir gebracht hat das Desktop upgrade kit zu kaufen. Den Norton Ghost quatsch werde ich nicht benutzen, ich hatte mir das upgrade kit das 30 euro mehr kostet, echt nur wegen der Magican software gekauft, gott bin ich blöd


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ich möchte bloß wissen, ob sie versiegelt verpackt ist, so dass man sicher weiß, dass ich Neuware bekommen habe, oder ob die bloß in so nem offenen bulk-Karton geliefert wird.


Sprichst du jetzt von einem ganz speziellen Händler oder allgemein von Samsung?

Die 180 Euro Amazon-Version vor ein paar Monaten war in einem (völlig nutzlosen) versiegelten Karton (etwas größer und dicker wie CD-Hüllen,, falls sich noch jemand daran erinnert) mit CD (keine Ahnung, was da drauf ist) und Handheft. Ob die SSD dann innen nur im umweltschädlichen Platikeinsatz war oder nochmals in einer Antistatikhülle, weiss ich nicht mehr.

Aber gut, im Vergleich zu Crucial ist Samsung noch sparsam mit Plastik und Pappe, in deren Verpackung könnte man auch eine 3,5" HDD ausliefern.


----------



## ile (30. Juli 2012)

fotoman schrieb:
			
		

> Sprichst du jetzt von einem ganz speziellen Händler oder allgemein von Samsung?
> 
> Die 180 Euro Amazon-Version vor ein paar Monaten war in einem (völlig nutzlosen) versiegelten Karton (etwas größer und dicker wie CD-Hüllen,, falls sich noch jemand daran erinnert) mit CD (keine Ahnung, was da drauf ist) und Handheft. Ob die SSD dann innen nur im umweltschädlichen Platikeinsatz war oder nochmals in einer Antistatikhülle, weiss ich nicht mehr.
> 
> Aber gut, im Vergleich zu Crucial ist Samsung noch sparsam mit Plastik und Pappe, in deren Verpackung könnte man auch eine 3,5" HDD ausliefern.



Samsung generell. Das mit Versiegelung ist mir wichtig. Dankeschön!


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

ich dachte die verlangen den aufpreis für ihr programm
hab nich gewusst das ein back up programm dabei is

meiner meinung nach vertraue ich lieber einer gebrannten *dvd* meine wichtigen daten an
denn die kann nich urplötzlich absterben, solang man sie sicher vor kratzen aufbewahrt
siehe ImgBurn


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Juli 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Wie war sie denn nun verpackt?


 
Warte doch mal ab, bis die da sind. 

Wenn wir am Wochenende bestellen, ist die Bestellung in den allermeisten Fällen noch nicht Montag Morgen schon da.

Ich werd´ Dich informieren, so bald die auch da ist. Ich schätze mal sie ist in alte Zeitungen gewickelt.  Mal schaun ...


----------



## MG42 (30. Juli 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Glaub die "Upgrade Kits" sind beim Zubehör etwas spendabler. Siehe auch :
> 
> Evtl. sind da ja auch Schrauben dabei !?!? Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand bescheid. Ich hab noch keine SSD, schau aber die ganze Zeit auf die Preise.
> Die 830er 256GB ist heute glaub ich zum ersten Mal unter 190€.
> ...


 
Hab die 512er (Desktop Upgrade Kit) für 350 Öcken bekommen , und noch nicht eingebaut, war etwas faul, weil die Schrauben (um die SSD auf den Halterahmen zu befestigen) nicht dabei waren..

Werde 3 Systempartitionen nutzen, die erste für XP mit 32 G(i)B (reicht locker, bin jetzt mit etwa 9 gut dabei, 7 bekommt 40 und für Xubuntu sollten 24 locker reichen, der Rest ist für Anwendungen und Games. Datenpartitionen bleiben auf den 2 1 TB Platten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Juli 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Hab die 512er (Desktop Upgrade Kit) für *350 Öcken* bekommen , und noch nicht eingebaut, war etwas faul, weil die Schrauben (für den 2,5 auf 3,5" Halterahnem) nicht dabei waren..
> 
> Werde 3 Systempartitionen nutzen, die erste für XP mit 32 G(i)B (reicht locker, bin jetzt mit etwa 9 gut dabei, 7 bekommt 40 und für Xubuntu sollten 24 locker reichen, der Rest ist für Anwendungen und Games. Datenpartitionen bleiben auf den 2 1 TB Platten.



Für 350 Öcken ???? WTF ?  Da is doch watt faul ? War die irgendwie gebraucht, wie neu, oder so ? Normal kost´ die doch so um die 470€ ? Oder war das EK Preis ? 

naja ... wenn alles in ordnung ist, würd´ ich auch nicht wegen der Schrauben meckern ... freu´ Dich einfach ....  ! 

Wie biste an das Schnäppchen gekommen ? 


Edit : Moment , reden wir beide von der hier : Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC512D) - PC Games Hardware Online
Also die Samsung ? Oder meinst Du ne andere ?


----------



## MG42 (30. Juli 2012)

War hier im Marketplace... Ja, deswegen meckere ich auch nicht wegen den screws. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab hier zwar ein paar gesammelte Screws und sonstigen Firlefanz, aber leider keine passenden, also werd ich sie festkleben...

Edit: "passende" Schrauben entsprechend Gewinde, Kopf und Länge rausgekramt .


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Juli 2012)

Ja herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Geiles Schnäppchen. Bei dem Preis wäre sie mir auch gebraucht Recht gewesen.


----------



## Lg3 (30. Juli 2012)

Yeah guckt mal was Gerade angekommen ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inklusive der Schönen Magican software


----------



## batmaan (30. Juli 2012)

Es gibt gar die crucial 128 gb für nur 91€. find ich ganz günstig. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Crucial/RealSSD_M4_2,5_SSD_128_GB/860676/?


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

hammergeile farbkombi, wie bei be quiet
schön *schwarz und einwenig orange*

wird perfekt in meine farblandschaft passen


----------



## Lg3 (30. Juli 2012)

Echt geil und super schnell die SSD 

Jetzt bräucht ich nur noch nen Besseren Prozessor dann hät ich im Leistungsindex alles auf 7,9 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (30. Juli 2012)

Ne dann hättest du auch kein 7,9, nicht mal der 3930k schafft, das da der Windows Leistungsindex totaler Schrott ist


----------



## Lg3 (30. Juli 2012)

Oh schön zu wissen, das nichtmal der 3930k - 7,9 schafft. Dann brauch ich mir ja keine vorwürfe machen. Bin auch ganz zufrieden mit meinem Intel i5 2500k  @ 4,6 ghz.
Beim einbau der SSD grad gabs ein kleines problem, das Sata kabel hat sich im Lüfter der Graka verhangen und beim starten gabs erstmal nen lautes geräusch ^^ hoffe alles ist in ordnung..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Juli 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:


> Kann ich machen. Naja bei 200 Euro kann man da schon zuschlagen.




Seh ich auch so ...

Na dann sind wir ja schon einige neue 830er Besitzer 

Hoffe meine kommt morgen auch. versendet ist sie schon 

und @ lg : Ärger Dich nicht über das Desktop Kit. Man lernt ja nie aus. Gibt schlimmeres.

Bin auch mal auf die Software gespannt. Wenn das die hier ist : Samsung SSD Magician Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Welches Tool nutzt man eigentlich am besten für´s Geschwindigkeit checken ? Jemand n Tip ? Also irgendwas wo Pakete unterschiedlicher Grösse geschrieben und geladen werden usw. ...


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

anscheinend eine sehr gute benchmark software

AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Juli 2012)

Danke , werd´ ich mir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## hbf878 (30. Juli 2012)

allgemein wird hier im foum *as-ssd* benutzt zum performance-testen. ein andere möglichkeit ist atto, da wird die geschwindigkeit beim lesen/schreiben verschieden großer blöcke getestet. mit hdtune (pro) kannst du lese- und schreibbenchmarks mit einstellbarer blockgröße durchführen . 
wenn du as-ssd nimmst, ist das eine gute möglichkeit, die ergebnisse mit anderen nutzern hier im forum zu vergleichen und dadurch etwaigen performanceproblemen auf die spur zu kommen 

hbf

edit: oha, 2 minuten zu spät


----------



## Lg3 (30. Juli 2012)

Jo die Magican software ist ganz in Ordnung es gibt halt "Performance Optimation" dort steht aber nicht bei was verändert wird.. die Performance wird halt optimiert irgendwie ^^ und OS Optimation. Dort wird Superfetch, Defragmentation, und indexing service deaktiviert, und man kann noch einstellen das ein special Samsung power schema für die SSD benutzt wird..

Die Magic software hat übrigens AUCH einen performance test wo man sieht wie schnell die ssd ist!


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

die *os optimation* hört sich gut an


----------



## Sand0r (31. Juli 2012)

Meine ist gerade gekommen. Habe sie in einer versiegelten Pappschachtel erhalten, innerhalb derer ein Kunststoffrahmen mit der sehr festsitzenden SSD und dahinterliegenden Quick User Manual  sowie Magician Software CD lagert. Jetzt warte ich nurnoch auf mein Corsair 500R und kann endlich loslegen.


----------



## constantinosand (31. Juli 2012)

es boomt wohl, meine is auch aufm weg

wie aussieht haben wir beinahe alle ne *samsung ssd 830*


----------



## S!lent dob (31. Juli 2012)

Also auf meiner 64GB SSD ist genau 1 Spiel (WoW), dazu die üblichen Office Produkte und Win 7 und das Teil ist so gut wie dicht. Beim nächsten Addon werde ich auf ne 128GB Version updaten müssen, das wird dann auch ne 830er (Im September).

Wie du da 6 Spiele drauf bekommen willst weiß ich nicht, mach dir da mal lieber keine Hoffnungen es sei den es sind sehr alte kleine Spiele (WoW ist ja schon ein dicker Brocken).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2012)

Und nicht vergessen. Windoof zieht sich auch noch Updates


----------



## Lg3 (31. Juli 2012)

Also 6 spiele auf ner 64gb festplatte wäre schon ziemlich heavy, 1-2 vielleicht. Da man ja auch noch um die 10% Speicher freilassen sollte wegen der Wear Leveling technologie. Hoffe meine 256GB ssd reicht für ein paar spiele.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Juli 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ich möchte bloß wissen, ob sie versiegelt verpackt ist, so dass man sicher weiß, dass ich Neuware bekommen habe, oder ob die bloß in so nem offenen bulk-Karton geliefert wird.



Meine ist auch da. Hab nicht das Desktop Upgrade Kit, aber sie kam in  einer Pappschachtel mit Siegelband drum ( keine Ahnung wozu das gut sein  soll ) und darin erstmal viel Luft, Verpackungsmaterial ( halt so  Luftgefüllte Dinger ) und dann die Originale Samsung 830 SSD  "Pappschachtel" ( nochmal zugeklebt ).

So ... mal eben aufmachen ... 

Darin : Ne stabile Plastikhülle, um die SSD , Quick Manual ( englisch ) und die CD , mit Magician Software v2.3 usw. ...

Schätze die Downloadvariante der Magician Software dürfte aktueller sein.

Damit dürfte geklärt sein, dass es sich nicht um eine "Bulk" Version handelt. Sieht auch nach Neuware aus. Die Pappschachtel im DHL Paket ( was auch versiegelt war ) ist ebenfalls mit so einem Siegelklebeband zugeklebt. Kein Bulk. Kannst zugreifen.


----------



## Lg3 (31. Juli 2012)

Die Magican ist also so oder so mit dabei?  Naja das Desktop upgrade kit war ja schon nützlich, hätten mir ohne das kit ein paar schrauben gefehlt 


Vll kann ich die Norton Ghost software ja für 5 euro oder so verkaufen hehehe


----------



## constantinosand (31. Juli 2012)

*28 gb* windows 7 ultimate 64 bit (hibernate off, virtual memory 256 mb)
*10 gb* spiele (bioshock, dolphin)
*26 gb* *frei* (potentiell 2-4 spiele und 6 gb frei)

*64 gb* ssd


----------



## Lg3 (31. Juli 2012)

Jo dann passt es natürlich , ich ging einfach mal davon aus das jedes installierte spiel um die 20 gb groß ist ( BF3 like ).

Meine windows 7 64 bit Ultimate  ist sogar nur 21 gb groß, (schattenkopie computerschutz ruhezustand usw deaktiviert)


----------



## Own3r (1. August 2012)

Für was ist die Magican Software gut?


----------



## constantinosand (1. August 2012)

anscheinend *deaktiviert* es die automatische *defragmentierung* und und


----------



## ile (1. August 2012)

Sand0r schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ist gerade gekommen. Habe sie in einer versiegelten Pappschachtel erhalten, innerhalb derer ein Kunststoffrahmen mit der sehr festsitzenden SSD und dahinterliegenden Quick User Manual  sowie Magician Software CD lagert. Jetzt warte ich nurnoch auf mein Corsair 500R und kann endlich loslegen.





			
				ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ist auch da. Hab nicht das Desktop Upgrade Kit, aber sie kam in  einer Pappschachtel mit Siegelband drum ( keine Ahnung wozu das gut sein  soll ) und darin erstmal viel Luft, Verpackungsmaterial ( halt so  Luftgefüllte Dinger ) und dann die Originale Samsung 830 SSD  "Pappschachtel" ( nochmal zugeklebt ).
> 
> So ... mal eben aufmachen ...
> 
> ...



Danke euch beiden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. August 2012)

Gerne 

Ihr könnt übrigens ruhig die mitgelieferte magician Software nehmen, so fern es wie bei mir die 3.1er Version ist. Er sagt zwar, dass ein Update verfügbar ist, zeigt mir aber 3.1 version an und lädt Version 3.1 als Update runter.  ( natürlich hab ich das abgebrochen )

Und ich hab auch beide "Performance" Optimierungen genutzt. Bei OS steht jetzt bei 4 Sachen ein Y ( für yes, also getuned ) und zwar : super fetch , Defragmentation , index service , power configuration.

Allerdings war ich etwas skeptisch was meine Werte im AS Benchmark anging, da anscheinend die C&Q Funktion den 4K Wert auch beeinflussen kann ( AMD Systeme ) Ansonsten Top ! Schöne Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit, superschnelle Zugriffszeiten. Und das nach nur optimierung mit Magician. 

Ich installier grad mal Skyrim neu , um die Ladezeiten zu checken, auch wenn man z.B. in ein Haus rein und wieder rausgeht usw. ... und Spielstand laden und ähnliches ...

Das dauert aber .... 8 GB downloaden mit 6000er DSL .... 


Der erste Eindruck ist aber schonmal gut. Vor allem lief die Installation völlig Problemlos, nachdem ich incredible´s Tip beachtet habe, vorher im BIOS auf AHCI umzustellen.

Danke Incredible Alk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Edit: Hier nochmal der benchmark  .... man beachte, dass ich noch n Phenom II hab und natürlich nicht mit den neuen Intel Systemen mithalten kann  Nur mal so als Angabe für ein älteres Durchschnittssystem, was meiner ja ist ( nicht zum protzen, oder so ... ) :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab übrigens nur den einen Durchlauf gemacht. Keine Ahnung, ob sich die Werte bei einem 2. geändert hätten  Wollt nur mal irgendwelche Werte sehen , um zu checken , ob das auch nach Sata3 aussieht, z.B. beim ersten lese und schreibtest.

P.s.: hatte ich schon erwähnt dass der 4k Wert bei AMD Systemen mit aktivierten C&Q ( cool & Quiet , oder wie immer das auch heissen mag ) niedriger ausfallen kann ? Ah .... ich glaub schon ....  jedenfalls is das bei mir aktiv und er taktet beim surfen schön von selbst auf 800MHz runter. Kann aber wohl den test stören, wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## thom_cat (1. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> anscheinend *deaktiviert* es die automatische *defragmentierung* und und


 
das schafft windows 7 auch ohne diese software sehr gut


----------



## constantinosand (1. August 2012)

was passiert wenn ich nich *AHCI* aktiviere ?


----------



## ile (1. August 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne
> 
> Ihr könnt übrigens ruhig die mitgelieferte magician Software nehmen, so fern es wie bei mir die 3.1er Version ist. Er sagt zwar, dass ein Update verfügbar ist, zeigt mir aber 3.1 version an und lädt Version 3.1 als Update runter.  ( natürlich hab ich das abgebrochen )
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen, dann nehm ich die Software gleich von der cd. Old school, wie schön.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. August 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann nehm ich die Software gleich von der cd. Old school, wie schön.


 
ja, schau einfach nach dem Start des Programms ob da auch Samsung SSD magician ver. 3.1 steht. Dann geht alles klar.

Danach hab ich Performance optimization und OS optimization gemacht. Lief locker, flockig. 

An´s Firmware-Update hab ich mich todesmutig auch herangewagt, aber mir fiel ein Stein vom Herzen als er sagte, die Firmware wäre aktuell. Puh .... 

Edit und @ Constisand : Mach´ es einfach. is besser so ! HDD abklemmen, SSD dran, neustart , gleich in´s Bios und ändern ( auf AHCI ) . Dann Win7 druff. Wenn das so viele sagen, wird´s wohl richtig sein


----------



## ile (2. August 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, schau einfach nach dem Start des Programms ob da auch Samsung SSD magician ver. 3.1 steht. Dann geht alles klar.
> 
> Danach hab ich Performance optimization und OS optimization gemacht. Lief locker, flockig.
> 
> ...



Steht die nicht auf nem Aufkleber, die installierte Firmware?


----------



## constantinosand (2. August 2012)

stimmt, steht auch im ssd tutorial

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-und-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347423


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> was passiert wenn ich nich *AHCI* aktiviere ?


 Dann funktioniert TRIM nicht und Native Command Queuing geht auch nicht, was die Performance vor allem bei vielen Anfragen stark absinken lässt und vor allem bei Windowsstart und Programmstart wollen eben mehrere Dateien geladen werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. August 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Steht die nicht auf nem Aufkleber, die installierte Firmware?



Öhm .... ach , ich hab einfach mal online checken lassen, ob´s was  aktuelleres gibt. War aber aktuell. Auf meiner Magician CD steht auch es  ist Version 2.3 , dabei steht nach der Installation an besagter Stelle,  die ich oben beschrieben habe, dann vers. 3.1.
Auf der CD steht also was anderes , als in der Software.

Also von der Firmware lass ich jetzt die Finger. Will nicht alles wieder neu installieren müssen 

Und thx an ich111 für den erhellenden Hinweis.  AHCI ist also doch sehr wichtig. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

Das mit der HDD abklemmen hatte ich ganz vergessen gehabt  Ist das schlimm? Was würds denn eig. Bringen die HDD voher auszuschalten?


----------



## hbf878 (2. August 2012)

@Lg3: 
redest du jetzt von der win7-installation? wenn ja: wenn die hdd dran ist bei der installation, versucht das setup immer, die bootbare 100mb-partition auf die hdd zu schreiben, auch wenn du windows selbst auf ne ssd installierst. dadurch muss beim boot immer kurz der umweg über die langsame hdd gemacht werden, was zeit kostet. wenn du die hdd abklemmst, wird die 100mb-partition auf die ssd geschrieben. 

hbf

ergänzung: soweit ich weiß, kann das aber nur passieren, wenn auf der hdd ein unpartitionierter bereich ist


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

Ja allgemein halt..^^ .. ok hätt ich das nur früher gewusst.. gewusst hab ichs ja das man sie abklemmen soll aber hatte es im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen

Bootet aber trotzdem c.a 830% schneller als früher.. vll fang ich mir ja irgendwannmal einen virus ein der mein ganzes system zerstört und muss Win7 neuinstallieren, dann denke ich dran (hftl.)

Ach und danke


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. August 2012)

@ hbf878

Mann, mann, mann ..... Was die User hier alles wissen. ich staune immer wieder. Klasse. 

Man lernt hier jeden Tag dazu.

Thom_cat hat mich z.B. darüber aufgeklärt, dass der AS benchmark niedrigere Werte anzeigen kann, wenn die CPU nix zu tun hat und somit runtertaktet im Stromsparmodus, während der AS Benchmark läuft. Ich dachte erst .... "Was ? Während eines benchmarks Prime laufen lassen ? Wie ? Das verfälscht doch total .... " ...

Tja ...

Aber mit prime , sah mein Bench dann auf einmal so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grunde muß man also nur schaun, ob die Werte einigermassen so hinhauen. Denn je nach Systemauslastung kann der Bench mal so , oder mal so aussehen. Komischerweise jagt der AS bench schneller durch, wenn alle 4 kerne voll ausgelastet sind , mit Prime  

Edit : Als Vergleich nochmal der bench OHNE Prime , wo nix los war auf meinem System : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

Ich trau mich nicht zu oft zu Benchmarken. Da bei der Magics software sicherlich nicht umsonst die Warnung 

"Frequent execution of the Performance  Benchmark  feature may reduce the lifespan of your SSD. please limit the use of the benchmark to no more than once per day." kommt.

Ich weiß ja nicht 

Aber sonst hatte ich immer auch 504 mb. ohne das die CPU was zu tun hatte. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. August 2012)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht zu oft zu Benchmarken. Da bei der Magics software sicherlich nicht umsonst die Warnung
> 
> "Frequent execution of the Performance  Benchmark  feature may reduce the lifespan of your SSD. please limit the use of the benchmark to no more than once per day." kommt.
> 
> ...



Kommt auch immer auf´s System an, denke ich. 

Und mit den benches halte ich mich auch zurück. Hab jetzt nur mal zu Beginn geschaut , ob die Werte stimmen, also nicht extrem zu niedrig sind, was auf Fehler in der Übertragung hindeuten könnte ( z.B. falscher Anschluß, falsches Kabel wegen zu niedriger Geschwindigkeit usw. ).

Jetzt wo ich sehe, es ist alles in Butter reicht mir das. Dann brauch ich auch nicht mehr benchen. Will ja keine Rekorde gewinnen, oder sowas. Mit meinem System sowieso nicht


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

Ach verdammt -.- Ich wollte es dann jetzt auch mal Testen, Prime 95 angeschmissen, SSD war sogar wirklich schneller 510 MB Lesen. Doch bevor ich überhaubt einen Screen machen konnte - Bluescreen 

Meine Cpu läuft @ 4,6ghz wohl doch nicht so Stabil wie ich dachte  Aber wieder die ganze zeit den Vcore zu erhöhen habe ich auch keine lust drauf.. solang der Bluescreen nur bei Prime kommt jojo machts mir nichts aus


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. August 2012)

naja .... bisschen runtertakten schadet auch nichts, bei 4,6GHz


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

Ja und sry fürs Offtopic 

Hatte grad versucht es auf 4,6 ghz stabil zum laufen zu bringen aber selbst auf 1,4v kein erfolg. Komisch, da 4,5 ghz mit 1,32v ultra stabil läuft. 4,6 soll wohl einfach nicht sein  Und der unterschied dürfte ja eh minimal sein, auch wenn ich mich besser fühle wenn ich sagen kann "Hey meine Cpu läuft auf 4,6ghz  ) " Dann mach ich mich eben etwas mehr an die Grafikkarte ran 

Der SSD gefallen die Bluescreens beim testen sicherlich auch nicht..


----------



## thom_cat (2. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Dann funktioniert TRIM nicht


 
nö, trim läuft auch unter ide...


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

hbf878 schrieb:


> @Lg3:
> redest du jetzt von der win7-installation? wenn ja: wenn die hdd dran ist bei der installation, versucht das setup immer, die bootbare 100mb-partition auf die hdd zu schreiben, auch wenn du windows selbst auf ne ssd installierst. dadurch muss beim boot immer kurz der umweg über die langsame hdd gemacht werden, was zeit kostet. wenn du die hdd abklemmst, wird die 100mb-partition auf die ssd geschrieben.
> 
> hbf
> ...



Hmm wenn die Datei dann jetzt auf der HDD ist, was passiert wenn ich die HDD jetzt abklemme und meinen Pc starte, dürfte Windows dann nicht mehr starten oder so? Oder kann man irgendwie herrausfinden ob die Datei auf der HDD ist?

Und das mit dem Unpartionierten bereich versteh ich nicht ganz, bevor ich Windows installiert habe, habe ich die HDD nochmal neu Formatiert. Die 100MB datei ist dann dieses "System-reserviert" wa ?

Hab ma nen Screengemacht .. also "System reserviert" Ist auf Datenträger  0, also da wo die SSD ist.. also ist es nicht auf der HDD? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (2. August 2012)

alles korrekt bei dir, soweit ich das erkennen kann . du kannst ja auch versuchshalber die hdd abklemmen für einen start. dürfte eigntlich nix bei passieren... 
falls du das mit dem abklemmen ausprobieren solltest, denk dran, dass keine auslagerungsdatei oder ein teil des autostarts auf der hdd liegt, sonst könnte es probleme geben. 

hbf


----------



## Lg3 (2. August 2012)

Jo danke 

Eine frage die man sich häufig stellt, Auslagerungsdatei , was macht man mit ihr? Auf der SSD lassen ? Auf HDD verschieben? Komplett ausschalten? und welcher wert  bei 8gb ram . ?


----------



## constantinosand (3. August 2012)

also windows 7 sagt bei mir, der wert der auslagerungsdatei sollte mindestens *200 mb* betragen

deswegen hab ich erstmal die auslagerungsdatei 256 mb groß gelassen


----------



## Lg3 (3. August 2012)

Hmm okay, aufjedenfall hab ich gelesen das die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD perfekt aufgehoben ist. Meine ist 8196 MB Groß also knapp 8,2 gb.


----------



## blubberlutz (3. August 2012)

Braucht es eigentlich überhaupt ne Auslagerungsdatei bei genügend RAM?

Hab 16 GB und ne 128GB Samsung


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. August 2012)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Hmm okay, aufjedenfall hab ich gelesen das die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD perfekt aufgehoben ist. Meine ist 8196 MB Groß also knapp 8,2 gb.


 
Hab ich glaub ich auch. Ich lass das alles einfach so, wie Win7 das eingestellt hat. Dann kann ich auch nichts "verschlimmbessern"


----------



## Lg3 (3. August 2012)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Braucht es eigentlich überhaupt ne Auslagerungsdatei bei genügend RAM?
> 
> Hab 16 GB und ne 128GB Samsung


 
Zum Thema "Auslagerungsdatei auf SSDs" gibt es lange Diskussionen. Fakt ist: Eine SSD ist für eine Auslagerungsdatei bestens geeignet, denn die Zugriffe gehen viel schneller. Abschalten der Auslagerungsdatei ist auch bei viel RAM eine eher schlechte Idee, weil Windows sich das Auslagern nie wirklich abgewöhnen lässt. Einzige Ausnahme, die für den Umzug der Auslagerungsdatei spricht: Wenn man nur eine kleine SSD im Rechner hat und akute Platzprobleme herrschen, dann lieber die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine zweite Festplatte verschieben, bevor es Windows zu eng wird.

Wielang braucht euer PC mit euer SSD eig zum Booten? Hab mal zeit gestoppt  bei mir warens 16 sekunden


----------



## constantinosand (4. August 2012)

ja und wie groß sollte man die *auslagerungsdatei* wählen?


----------



## constantinosand (4. August 2012)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Auslagerungsdatei auf SSDs" gibt es lange Diskussionen


 
bitte um *verlinkung*

ps: wie groß sollte man nun die auslagerungsdatei wählen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. August 2012)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Wielang braucht euer PC mit euer SSD eig zum Booten? Hab mal zeit gestoppt  bei mir warens 16 sekunden



Tja, schwer zu sagen, von wann man misst. Ich hab meinen PC ja Passwortgeschützt und muss immer jedes mal noch mein Passwort eintippen. 

Also bis alle Programme auf dem Desktop geladen sind, wahrscheinlich nicht ? Und die "Mainboard-Zeit" kann man ja auch nicht dazu rechnen, da die ja je nach angeschlossenen Geräten usw. auch anders aufallen kann.

Ab irgendeinem Bildschirm, bis zur Passwort Eingabe , oder welchen Abschnitt misst man da, was das booten angeht ?


Ich mach´s kurz : Auf jeden Fall sauschnell. Etwa so , wie erhofft. Das booten ist mir aber auch gar nicht so wichtig.

-------------------
Und @ Consti . lass das mit der Auslagerungsdatei doch einfach so, wie Win7 das einrichtet. Ich "wähle" da gar nix. Das wählt Win für mich.  Bei mir hat Win ca. 8 GB gewählt.



-----------------


Edit : Und @ LG3 : ich hab jetzt mal gestoppt, von dem Zeitpunkt wo der Spruch "Windows wird gestartet" kommt , bis zur Passworteingabe. Da hab ich auch so ca. 15-16 Sekunden. Hab keine Stoppuhr benutzt, einfach auf den Sekundenanzeiger auf der Funkuhr geschaut. Haut also hin , mit den 16 Sekunden. Falls das der Abschnitt war, den man messen sollte.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (4. August 2012)

also ich habe die auslagerungsdatei anfangs auch zugelassen
was hatte ich davon? weniger platz auf der ssd und deutlich mehr schreibvorgänge.
mit meinen 8gb ram war das komplette deaktivieren kein problem und die schreibvorgänge sind deutlich zurückgegangen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. August 2012)

Ja, ok. Es kommt auch sicher drauf an, ob man eher weniger Platzprobleme hat und darüber einfach gar nicht nachdenken muss, oder ob man schon schaun muss die GB zu begrenzen. Kann ja schon Sinn machen. Ich halt mich mal da raus.


----------



## Lg3 (5. August 2012)

Hmm ja stimmt Chris, meine 16 sekunden waren gemessen von dem moment an wo ich meinen Pc starte (Also auf den Knopf drücke) bis zum fertigen desktop. Dieses "Windows wird gestartet" ist bei mir meist nicht länger als 3 sekunden zusehen 

Ahh man kann sogar nachgucken wie schnell Windows gestartet wurde, hier gibts eine erklärung wo man unter Windows 7 sehen kann wie schnell Windows gestartet wurde Startzeit von Windows messen .

bei mir waren es 16288ms = 16 sekunden


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. August 2012)

Wusste noch gar nicht, dass Win7 extra ne Funktion hat, die das misst.

20718 

Also alles in allem gute 20 Sekunden.


----------



## MegGalvtron (5. August 2012)

Meine Samsung 830 Benchmark, ist die nicht zu langsam und warum !

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   345.438 MB/s
          Sequential Write :   338.359 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :   269.713 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :   307.027 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :    19.595 MB/s [  4784.1 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :    47.932 MB/s [ 11702.1 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :   213.654 MB/s [ 52161.6 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :   138.370 MB/s [ 33781.7 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB [C: 32.7% (78.0/238.4 GB)] (x5)
  Date : 2012/08/05 12:09:25
    OS : Windows 7  SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)


----------



## constantinosand (5. August 2012)

bzgl windows hochfahren

hängt das nich auch von der anzahl der installierten programme ab
und den daraus resultierenden *services* und *startups* ab ?

ps: welche ich gerne unter *msconfig* kontrolliere


----------



## ile (5. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:
			
		

> bzgl windows hochfahren
> 
> hängt das nich auch von der anzahl der installierten programme ab
> und den daraus resultierenden services und startups ab ?
> ...



Ja, schon.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. August 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Meine Samsung 830 Benchmark, ist die nicht zu langsam und warum !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskMark 3.0.1 x64 (C) 2007-2010 hiyohiyo
> ...




Also was meine "Anfängerkenntnisse" zu SSDs angeht, bei dem was ich in den letzten Tagen hier zu SSDs gelernt hab, würd´ ich einfach mal sagen, dass Deine Werte nicht zu langsam sind.
Hab mir sagen lassen , dass man die Benchmarkergebnisse auch nicht überbewerte sollte, gerade was den Sequential Read angeht. Für die Praxis ist glaube ich , was ich so gelesen habe der 4k Wert wichtiger.
Und der ist bei Dir glaube ich überhaupt nicht niedrig, oder langsam.

Wollte nur mal was dazu sagen, weil bisher noch keiner drauf geantwortet hat. Also aus meiner SSD-Anfängerkenntnis würd ich sagen:  mach Dir da mal keinen Kopp ! Sieht ok aus. 

Was die Profis dazu sagen , weiß ich nicht


----------



## Emani (7. August 2012)

Du kannst ja auch den Müll der sich ansammelt...auf eine HDD platte ansammeln lassen...


----------



## constantinosand (7. August 2012)

Emani schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch den Müll der sich ansammelt...auf eine HDD platte ansammeln lassen...


 
ich will die ssd u.a. für meinen *silent* pc, da hat eine hdd nichts mehr zu suchen


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

samsung ssd 830 endlich angekommen und gleich installiert

ich sag nur eins, toten*stille*
fast schon unheimlich, wie in einem stummfilm

zu meiner positiven überraschung war auch noch die *magician* software dabei
hab 65 euro gezahlt

hab aber trotzdem die ssd *anleitung hier im forum* befolgt
auch wenn ich grad nich weiss, warum stream videos grad nach zehn minuten stoppen

windows 7 ultimate 64 bit belegt mit einbißchen software *lediglich 15 gb*
so bleiben noch circa 40 gb für weiteres übrig

ich erkenn meinen pc einfach nich wieder
das nenn ich *technologischen fortschritt*


----------



## ich111 (9. August 2012)

Das freut mich für dich


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> samsung ssd 840 endlich angekommen und gleich installiert
> 
> ich sag nur eins, toten*stille*
> fast schon unheimlich, wie in einem stummfilm
> ...


 

Schön, dass alles gut geklappt hat. Und mit dem Platz kommst Du ja auch gut klar, wie ich sehe. Top. Viel Spass mit der neuen Hardware !!!


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

hat jemand auch das problem, dass *stream*ing videos wie zb auf m_o_v_i_e_2_k_._c_o_m nach zehn minuten *stopp*en?


----------



## fotoman (9. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> samsung ssd 8*4*0 endlich angekommen


Gibt es die schon?



constantinosand schrieb:


> hat jemand auch das problem, dass *stream*ing videos wie zb auf m_o_v_i_e_2_k_._c_o_m nach zehn minuten *stopp*en?


Die Streams von  http://olympia.ard.de oder Eurovisionsports - London 2012 - Live laufen bei mir problemlos über Stunden. Egal, ob in dem PC eine Crucial M4, im Laptop Samsung 8*3*0 verbaut ist oder ich die Streams der ARD nur aufnehme. Vieleicht liegt es ja am Samsung 8*4*0 Vorserienmoell


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

ich meimte natürlich 8*3*0


----------



## snapstar123 (9. August 2012)

Das Problem tritt bei mir auch auf das beim Streaming die Videos sich nach ca. 10-15min stoppen.
Problem wahr bei mir aber der Browser Firefox, mit Google Chrom funtkioniert es bei mir ohne das es einfach einen Stopp rein haut, probiere es mal ob es bei dir auch klappt, sry für top Off , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## constantinosand (9. August 2012)

ich finde das is kein top off, eher ein top extend

so, werd das mal mit *chrome* ausprobieren

manchmal kommt man eben mit nur einem browser nich aus


----------



## snapstar123 (9. August 2012)

Das stimmt ich brauche mindestens 2 da manche Anwendungen einfach nicht über Firefox laufen oder sich aufhängt, da hab ich schon viel erlebt.
Bei bestimmten Foren-Chatts oder DSL-Speedtests gibt es häufig solche Probleme, kannst auch Opera nehmen welcher dir halt am besten zu sagt, weis aber nicht ob es wiedrum mit Opera klappt.
Mit Google Chrome und Firefox kann man nichts falsch machen finde ich, ist halt jeden seins welche Browser jemand nutzt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## constantinosand (10. August 2012)

sind die in magician getunten *os optimierungen* auch dann aktiv, wenn magician nicht *autogestartet* wird?


----------



## hbf878 (10. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> sind die in magician getunten *os optimierungen* auch dann aktiv, wenn magician nicht *autogestartet* wird?


ja, die sind persistent. mit magician verstellt man ja z.b. die defragmentierungseinstellungen oder die indizierungsoptionen. wenn du die nicht zurückstellst, bleiben die auch so. 

hbf


----------



## constantinosand (10. August 2012)

bistu dir *sicher?*
denn ich will meine ssd nich maltretieren

kann / darf man mit dem *ccleaner* wöchentlich reinigen
oder
is dies für eine ssd nich gut?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. August 2012)

Klar kannste mit CCleaner reinigen, wie Du möchtest. Mach´ ich auch. Das ist n tolles Programm um überflüssigen Müll los zu werden. 

P.s. Und die Optimierungen brauchste nur einmal machen. Die Software brauchst Du dann nicht mehr starten ( magician ).


----------



## ile (11. August 2012)

So, grade meine Desktop-SSD 830 für 184,90 € im Zack-zack abgestaubt, wunderbar. Kommt hoffentlich am Montag an. 

(Signatur schon mal voreilig aktualisiert...  )


----------



## hbf878 (12. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> bist du dir *sicher?*
> denn ich will meine ssd nich malträtieren


solange du windows 7 verwendest und dieses auf die ssd neuinstalliert (also nicht geklont) hast, kann der ssd eigentlich nichts passieren. die zusätzlichen einstellungen in der magician software sind nur noch kleine extra-optimierungen, die für die lebensdauer der ssd nicht relevant sind - mach dir darüber keine sorgen 

hbf


----------



## constantinosand (12. August 2012)

wollt noch hinzufügen, dass

bei mir, bei der ganz normalen günstigen standard version, die magician software dabei war
die es auch kostenlos zum runterladen gibt

also weiss ich nich wieso manche *30 euro mehr* für dieses einbau *kit* ausgeben


----------



## Gothic1806 (13. August 2012)

Wieso als ich meine Samsung gekauft habe war das Einbaukit satte 20 € billiger als die Standardversion ^^
Ich würd halt immer das kaufen was ich brauch oder billiger bekomm  .


Mfg.   Markus


----------



## ile (19. August 2012)

Sollte passen, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(SSD 830 - 256 GB)


----------



## constantinosand (19. August 2012)

ich mein *wir fast alle* haben uns *die* ssd schlechthin gegönnt, die samsung ssd 830, da mach ich mir keine sorgen mehr über leistungsfähigkeit

ich merk auch schon so, dass kopiervorgänge im nu abgehandelt werden, windows im nu startet, programme sich im nu öffnen
trotzdem find ich den *as benchmark* auch ziemlich cool gemacht


----------



## GoldenMic (19. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir überlege wie beliebt die Samsung mittlerweile ist, bin ich echt froh das ich mich damals gegen die Meinung des Forums entschieden hab.
War ja doch ziemlich eindeutig das die m4 damals eindeutig noch beliebter war:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...997-die-sinnvollste-ssd-fuer-mein-system.html



Hätten mich aber, Montagerahmen usw. dazugerechnet, eh so ziemlich das gleiche gekostet.


----------



## ile (19. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein wir fast alle haben uns die ssd schlechthin gegönnt, die samsung ssd 830, da mach ich mir keine sorgen mehr über leistungsfähigkeit
> 
> ich merk auch schon so, dass kopiervorgänge im nu abgehandelt werden, windows im nu startet, programme sich im nu öffnen
> trotzdem find ich den as benchmark auch ziemlich cool gemacht



Naja, wenn ich die Benches vergleiche, muss ich sagen, dass z. T. meine Vertex 3 trotz lediglich 120 GB besser war/ist. In anderen Kategorien ist die Samsung (z. T. sehr deutlich, liegt aber an der größeren Speicherkanalanzahl) besser. Fazit: Sehr schnell, aber Sandforce dürfte unterm Strich noch n Tick performanter sein. Aber so what, das fällt einem eh nicht auf.


----------



## constantinosand (19. August 2012)

dutzende ssd's wie zb die von ocz haben immens schlechte userbewertungen hinsichtlich *langzeit*stabilität aka lebensdauer
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: OCZ AGT3-25SAT3-60G Agility 3 60GB Solid State Drive (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)

da find ich die trügenden werbebanner in der pcgh von ocz, die mit ausdauer und zuverlässigkeit glänzen wollen, ziemlich *unerhört*

so was, was ocz abzieht, verstärkt nur noch mehr meine entscheidung eine andere ssd wie zb die von samsung zu kaufen


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

ich weiss nich wieso
aber kann es sein, dass der belegte ssd speicherplatz im laufe der zeit
in ca 0,1 gb schritten wächst

vor einpaar tagen hatte ich ca 14 gb
und jetzt mindestens 16 gb belegten speicherplatz
obwohl ich nur zufällig einpaar programme installiert
und dann wieder nach getaner arbeit deinstalliert hab

ich benutze wöchentlich den ccleaner, sogar mit dem ccleaner add-on
habe hibernate deaktiviert als auch die pagefiles auf 264 mb dezimiert
im internet explorer den temp folder auf 64 mb eingeschränkt
und sonst die pcgh ssd anleitung im forum befolgt

okay, wenn ich zb filme anschau steigt der belegte speicherplatz um ca ein gb

aber irgendwie hab ich so ein dumpfes gefühl
dass eben wie gesagt der belegte speicherplatz
langsam aber sicher zunimmt

vielleicht is das auch nur ein natürliches pendeln

*nachtrag*

hab eben mit ccleaner *wipe free space* ausgeführt
und siehe da
die ca 2 gb mehr an belegtem speicherplatz sind weg
doch sollte man eher in größeren zeitabständen wipen, wenn überhaupt
anscheinend hat die *trim* funktion auch hiermit was zu tun
ich check des mal schnell..

nun, wie in der pcgh ssd anleitung im forum beschrieben
hab ich die trim *einstellung* mit *fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify* positiv bestätigt bekommen
als *auch* die trim *funktion* mit der software *Drive Controller Info* ebenfalls positiv bestätigt bekommen

demzufolge nutze ich auf meiner ssd trim gänzlich
*doch weiss ich nich wieso ich trotz trim mittels wipen die überhaupt angehäuften 2 gb wegbekommen hab*

zumindest hab ich jetzt wieder *schöne 13,9 belegte gb* auf meiner ssd mit windows 7 ultimate 64 bit etc


----------



## Gary94 (20. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> zumindest hab ich jetzt wieder *schöne 13,9 belegte gb* auf meiner ssd mit windows 7 ultimate 64 bit etc


 
Wie schaffst du 13,9 GB? also mein komplettes Windows 7 Home Premium braucht ca. 22 GB?

Das was du beobachtet hast war wohl der Temp Ordner, der häuft sich gerne mal an wenn man ihn nicht regelmäßig löscht.


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

wie gesagt
ersmal *hibernate* aka ruhezustand deaktiviert
dann *virtual memory* aka auslagerungsdatei auf 256 mb eingeschränkt
die *pcgh ssd anleitung* im forum befolgt, siehe hierzu
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
das hat viele gb eingespart

und dann noch so *kleinere spielereien* wie beispielsweise, grübel..
windows aero deaktiviert
windows service remote registry, natürlich deaktiviert
windows features wie media player, auch natürlich deaktiviert
amd catalyst control center deaktiviert, lediglich der treiber is aktiv
wöchentlich mit ccleaner und ccleaner add on säubern, ggf wipen
ie und firefox weitgehend eingeschränkt, siehe hierzu, ggf weiter unten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...en-ad-blocker-fuer-den-internet-explorer.html
ach ja natürlich, ad sowie pop up blocker installiert
in openoffice nur sozusagen excel word und powerpoint aktiviert
internet explorer temp folder in ramdisk verschoben


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

die *wipe free space* funktion im ccleaner hat zwar die mysteriös angehäuften 2 gb verschwinden lassen
doch ich merke schon wieder, dass die 2gb wieder anfangen langsam aber sicher *hernzuwachsen*
ich habe die temp folders sogar nochmal manuell durchforstet, doch die sinds nich

ich habe unter *username\appdata* manuell einige stellen mit je ca 100 mb womöglichen zuwaches lokalisieren können
doch die folder sagen mir bis jetzt noch nichts
deswegen trau ich mich auch nich diese einfach zb prompt zur *ramdisk*, regelmäßiger löschung dienend, zu schicken
der *datenverkehr* gestaltet sich wohl momentan etwas unübersichtlich, hm


----------



## hbf878 (20. August 2012)

also die wipe-funktion würde ich bei ner ssd nicht benutzen. die überschreibt nämlich sämtlichen unbelegten speicherplatz mit zufallsdaten - also nicht besonders förderlich für ein ssd...

hbf


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

ich weiss, deswegen ärgere ich mich ja über diese mysteriöse plage, die allmählich heranwächst
vielleicht pendelt sich das auch ein und erreicht ein plateau, wird sich ggf zeigen

nachtrag

(1) gelöst - hab die systemwiederherstellung deaktiviert und jetzt bleibts konstant
ohne backup zb auf dvd würde das natürlich nich gehn
(2) darüberhinaus, hab ich grad samt crysis 2 schlanke 18,0 gb belegten speicherplatz
also muss man nich sofort zu einer 128.. ssd greifen

nachtrag2

sind meine bench ergebnisse ok?
wunderts euch nich, denn mein mainboard packt nur sata3
und die 64gb version ist a priori im schreiben langsamer


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

von wegen die preise fallen nich weiter
hat mal glaub ich hier jemand gemeint
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) - PC Games Hardware Online

nach ca einem monat und
nun endlich perfektionierten ssd konfiguration
läuft alles wie erträumt

0% ssd abstürze oder dergleichen
sehr viel platz eingespart und keinerlei anhäufung von datencrap

vollkommen zufrieden mit meiner samsung ssd
die gleich neben meinem samsung arbeitsspeicher weilt


----------



## Emani (11. September 2012)

Ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden. Keine sekunde bereut. Hab Auslagerungsdatei nur auf HDD. Downloads von Firefox laufen auch alle über HDD. Hab Windwos 7 drauf. Battlefield 3 koplette mit DLC´s und paar programme drauf und och 60 gb frei....


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

wie groß hälst du deine auslagerungsdatei?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. September 2012)

Die 830 128 GB habe ich auch als Sys-LW , dazu eine Adata S510 120 GB mit Auslagerungsdatei u. Spielen u. als 3tes LW eine HDD,
- alles an SATA 2 da So1156-Sys,


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

ich bin froh, dass ich mit lediglich einer festplatte auskomme - einer ssd
so bleibt die stille unantastbar


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. September 2012)

Von meiner HDD hör ich nixus, das Meiste läuft über/auf die/den 2 SSD´s. Zur Auslagerungsdatei - das ´Alibi´ ist permanent mit 1024 MB angelegt.


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

wird auch laut pcgh 9/2012 und 10/2012 empfohlen


----------

